# Music Composition software/freeware?



## hioctane21 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone can advise on an application software that takes keyboard piano input and translate the input into a tabulation.

Thank you


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2007)

The two best options for OS X are Sibelius (http://www.sibelius.com/) and Finale (http://www.codamusic.com/) Unfortunately both are not cheap; although Finale Notepad is free, the feature set is severely limited, I don't remember if it takes MIDI input or not. Speaking of...I'm not sure how much you know about this particular subject (I'd guess not a lot, from reading your original post) but software is only part of the solution. You'll also need hardware to connect your computer and keyboard.

If all you're looking for is a MIDI transcriber (ie, take MIDI input and make it into notation,) then GarageBand also has a pretty rudimentary ability here. However, it's not possible to print anything you capture this way.


----------

